# AAS Conversions



## powders101 (Oct 12, 2011)

By: Sallyanne


Several years ago, I learned how to convert pellets into injectible tren because my boyfriend (bless him) was useless with this kind of thing. I'd much rather he (and all of you) get the proper knowledge and a safe product than to buy from a UG that is probably converting in the bathroom sink. Once I found out how to get my hands on powders, I realized how easy and cost effective it is to convert them.

Chemicals you'll need for almost every conversion:

BB: Benzyl benzoate
BA: Benzyl alcohol (make sure that you do not exceed 5% BA for any of the conversions)

For Liquid Orals:
PEG 300: Polyethylene Glycol

Oils:
Sesame oil is good, and so is grape see oil. Stay away from the thicker oils, and make sure you don't have an alergy to the oil you're using (walnut, for example).

Supplies:
Some companies sell sterile vials with the stopper and crimper already on them. This is good if you have only a small amount to make or only convert every once in a while. Remember to use a venting needle with these when adding your final conversion to them. (transfer air out while putting the product in.)


Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc or bigger
18 or 20 gauge needles to vent and to transfer
Vials/beakers/glass measuring cups for mixing - heat proof
Sterile Vials or vials/stoppers/crimper for your product
sterile filters - whatman or equivelent
plastic or glass mixing spoons/swizzles. No metal
shallow pan to sterilize vials and to heat up mixtures

Good Luck!


The procedures for each conversion are almost identical but the measurements differ so pay close attention to this fact.


-------------------------------------------------------

Conversions and Information listed on this page:

    Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate -
    Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
    Test Cypionate
    Test Enanthate
    Test Propionate
    Trenbolone (non pellet form)
    Winstrol (injectable)
    Anadrol
    Anavar
    Armidex
    Clomid
    Dianabol
    Femara
    Nolvadex
    Proviron
    Winstrol (oral)
    Capping Powders

-------------------------------------------------------



Test Enanthate

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams testosterone enanthate
    15.25 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 1ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 5 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Test Enanthate

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams testosterone enanthate
    Benzyl Alcohol 2ml 5% BA
    30.5 ml sesame oil
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 10 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Test Cypionate

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 20 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams testosterone cypionate
    15.25 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 1 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 5 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Test Cypionate

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 40 ml @ 250 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams testosterone cypionate
    30.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 10 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -

Note: Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
    20.50 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 0.75 ml 3% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 5 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -

Note: Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - is liquid at room temperature so use the following conversion: 1 ml of EQ = 1.18 grams

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate -
    41 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 1.5 ml 3% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 10 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Note: If you have more than the equivalent of 10 grams of Equipoise - boldenone undecylenate - , it is recommended that you do the conversion all at the same time to avoid having to measure and calculate 5 or 10 gram equivalents each time.


Test testosterone propionate

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams test testosterone propionate
    36.25 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 7.5 ml 15% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 5 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    add BB to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Test testosterone propionate

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams test testosterone propionate
    72.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 15 ml 15% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 10 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    add BB to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate -

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
    18.75 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 1.25 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 1.25 ml 5% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 5 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    add BB to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate -

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
    37.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 2.5 ml 5% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 10 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    add BB to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

trenbolone

Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams trenbolone
    43.75 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 5 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

trenbolone

Note: this conversion is not for the pellet form

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams trenbolone
    87.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter

Procedure:

    measure 10 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
    take the other syringe with 2ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.

Winstrol

Note: there is a tendency to ruin the product during conversion so only use one gram at a time

Powder: 1 gram
Produces: 20 ml at 50 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of winstrol
    one 20 ml glass vial or larger
    one 20 ml sterile glass vial or larger
    one 0.45 Whatman sterile syringe filter
    two 5 or 10 ml syringes
    two 3 ml syringes
    three 18 or 20 gauge pins
    two 22 gauge pins
    17 ml of sesame seed oil
    0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol
    2 ml of Mr.T super solvent

Procedure:

    measure one gram of powder
    draw out 2 ml of the Mr. T super solvent using one of the 3 ml syringes
    place the measured powder in the open vial and add the solvent
    place the rubber stopper back on the vial and put one of the 20 gauge pins in the stopper
    place the vial in a small pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
    heat until the powder dissolves into a liquid (usually around 239.8-242 degrees F)
    turn off the heat and let it cool down in the pan to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven until it reaches a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will be necessary to use slightly more oil than is required as all of it will not be able to be utilised)
    draw out 0.2 ml of benzyl alcohol (this will account for 1% of the solution so make sure the measurement is correct)
    add the benzyl alcohol to the solution in the vial and shake very gently
    draw out the oil with the 10 ml syringe (make sure the oil has cooled down somewhat before doing this)
    add 15 ml of the oil (saving 2 ml for later) to the solution in the vial and shake very gently Note: If the winstrol begins to clump back up, reheat the solution (place in a pan, put the pan on the eye of the stove and heat until it liquefies again) and allow it to cool down slowly
    place one of the 18 gauge pins in the sterile, unopened vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    draw out the solution using the other 10 ml syringe, attach to the filter, and slowly press the solution out into the sterile vial
    use the previously saved 2 ml of oil in the other syringe and run it through the filter to ensure that all the Winstrol passes through
    after the filtering process, leave the pin in the sterile vial and remove the filter
    place the vial in a pan and place the pan on the eye of the stove
    heat for 15-20 minutes, remove from heat, and let it cool down to room temperature (approx. 15 minutes)

The finished solution will be light-gold in colour.
Ensure that you follow the guidelines carefully for this conversion.

For conversions larger than one gram, refer to the powder conversion calculator at the top of this page.


-------------------------------------------------------


POWDER TO LIQUID ORAL CONVERSIONS:


Anadrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxymetholone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Oxymetholone powder
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    8.4 ml of PEG 300
    10.5 ml 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Anavar
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxandrolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Oxandrolone powder
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    9.8 ml of PEG 300
    39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Armidex
Powder: per 1 gram of Anastrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Anastrozole powder
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    19.9 ml of PEG 300
    179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    7.6 ml of Glycerol
    11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    8.4 ml of PEG 600
    10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Dianabol
Powder: per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    19 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Femara
Powder: per 1 gram of Letrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Letrozole powder
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    19.9 ml of PEG 300
    179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    19.6 ml of Glycerol
    29.4 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    9.8 ml of PEG 600
    39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Proviron
Powder: per 1 gram of Mesterolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Mesterolone
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    8.4 ml of PEG 300
    10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Winstrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Stanozolol
Produces: Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml

Requirements:

    1 gram of Stanozolol
    1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
    7.8 ml of PEG 300
    31.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

For all of the above conversions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol, use the following procedure:

    place a sufficient amount of water in a pan and place on the stove
    remove from heat when the water reaches boiling temperature
    place the powder and the PEG in the beaker
    immerse the beaker in the pan of water so that the water is level with the top of the contents of the beaker
    gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear (reheat the water if necessary)
    remove the beaker from the water
    allow the PEG to cool down
    slowly add the 190 Proof Alcohol to the mixture
    gently stir until fully mixed

For all of the above conversions where PEG is not required, use the following procedure:

    mix powder and 190 Proof Alcohol in the beaker
    gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear
    the majority of powders which do not require PEG will dissolve readily but for those that are troublesome, refer to the heating procedure as outlined above

In the event that 190 Proof Grain Alcohol (EverClear) is unavailable, then substitute Bacardi 151.

Flavoured oils can also be added to mask the taste if that is your preference.


-------------------------------------------------------


CAPPING POWDERS:

Requirements:

    capping machine (ie: Cap-M-Quick, The Capsule Machine)
    blank caps: size 0 or 00
    set of scales: must be accurate with very small measures
    powder of selected compound (ie: anavar, clomid, Dianabol - methandrostenolone - , etc.)
    filler powder (ie: sodium bicarbonate, corn starch, etc.)
    mortar and pestle for mixing purposes

Procedure for an accurate mix:
To make this easier to follow, I will refer to the selected compound powder as 'CP' and the filler powder as 'FP'.

    place blank caps in the capping machine
    fill the caps with the FP (make sure they are completely full)
    empty the caps out onto the scales and weight the FP
    divide the weight of the total FP by the number of capsules the machine produces per time
    clean the scales off before proceeding
    place blank caps in the capping machine
    fill the caps with the CP (make sure they are completely full)
    empty the caps onto the scales and weigh the CP
    divide the weight of the total CP by the number of capsules the machine produces per time

You will now need to determine the ratio of weights of the respective powders CP:FP which you have just capped and weighed.
Remember now that you have 24 caps of CP and 24 caps of FP for a total of 48 caps.

This is just an example of weights:

We determined that our total FP weight for the 24 caps was 18,000 mg or 750 mg per cap.
We determined that our total CP weight for the 24 caps was 10,800 mg or 450 mg per cap.

If you are making 100 mg caps of a specific compound for use, then your equations would look like this:
Note: 100 mg does not represent the weight of the cap but rather the active indredient of the finished cap.

100 mg CP = (unknown number) mg FP

450 mg CP = 750 mg FP
100 mg CP = 750 mg FP / 4.5 mg CP
100 mg CP = 166.67 mg FP

750 mg FP - 166.67 mg FP = 583.33 mg FP

583.33 mg represents exactly how much FP must be used per cap to allow for the presence of the CP.

Therefore, to make 48 - 100 mg caps of the specified compound in this example, you would need:

    27,999.84 mg of FP
    4,800 mg CP

To mix the CP and FP together you will need to use the mortar and pestle.
For a proper mix, make sure that the amount of FP you are adding to the mortar is equal to the existing CP or CP+FP as the mix progresses.

    place all of the CP in the mortar (4,800 mg from the above example)
    place an equal amount of the FP in the mortar (4,800 mg)
    mix for a few minutes
    place an equal amount of FP in the mortar (this time 9,600 mg which is equal to 4,800 mg CP + 4,800 mg FP)
    mix for a few minutes
    place the remaining FP into the mortar and mix

You are now ready to cap.
Follow the directions of the particular capping machine which you are using.


----------



## powders101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Another breakdown*

Test E/C/D, Deca, Eq, Tren E, Primo E 50mls @ 200mgs/ml
10g powder
17.5ml Ethyl Oleate (EO)
16ml Grapeseed Oil (GSO)
1.5ml BA (3%)
7.5ml BB (15%)

Test E/C/D, Deca, Eq, Tren E, Primo E 40mls @ 250mgs/ml
10g powder
13.3ml EO
12 ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (15%)

Test E/C/D, Deca, Eq 40mls @ 300mgs/ml
12g powder
11.8ml EO
10ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Test E/D, Deca, Eq 30mls @ 333mgs/ml
10g powder
10ml EO
5.6ml GSO
.9ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (20%)

Test Prop (TP)/PhenylProp (TPP), Tren A, Masteron, Npp 100mls @ 100mg/ml
10g powder
37.5ml EO
37ml GSO
3ml BA (3%)
15ml BB (15%)

Test Phenylprop, Masteron, Npp 60mls @ 150mg/ml
9g powder
25ml EO
14.5ml GSO
1.8ml BA (3%)
12ml BB (20%)

Test PP, Masteron, NPP 60mls @ 166mg/ml
10g powder
25ml EO
13.7 GSO
1.8ml BA (3%)
12 ml BB (20%)

Cut Stack (test p 75mg/ml, tren a 50mg/ml, masteron 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 175mg/ml
3g test prop powder
2g tren a powder
2g masteron powder
15ml EO
10.6ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Mass Stack (Test E 150mg/ml, Deca 100mg/ml) 40mls @ 250mg/ml
6g test E powder
4g deca powder
13ml EO
12.3ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (15%)

Sustanon 100mls @ 250mgs/ml
10g test dec
6g test iso
6g test phenyl
3g test p
32ml EO
31.25ml oil
3ml BA (3%)
15ml BB (15%)

Sustanon 100mls @ 350mgs/ml
13g test dec
8g test iso
8g test phenyl
6g test p
30.75mls EO
20mls GSO
3ml BA (3%)
20ml BB (20%)

TP(PP)/NPP stack (test p/pp 75mg/ml, npp 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 125mg/ml
3g test p/pp powder
2g npp powder
15.1ml EO
12ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Test Acetate (A), P, or PP/Tren A stack (test A/P/or PP 75mg/ml, tren a 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 125mg/ml
3g test a/p/pp powder
2g tren a powder
15.1ml EO
12ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Winstrol Recipe#1
50ml @ 50mg/ml
2.5g powder
8ml BB
2.5ml BA
1ml peg 300
.5ml poly
mix powder, bb, ba, and poly and heat at 325 degrees until dissolved, filter, and add 39ml distilled water and re-filter.

Winstrol recipe #2
20mls @ 50mg/ml
1g powder
4.8ml BB
0.6ml BA
0.6ml polysorbate 80
12.5ml distilled water
mix powder, BB, BA, and poly and heat until dissolved. filter, add water and re-filter


Winstrol recipe #3 Oil based (never done this but i trust the recipe)
20ml @ 50mg/ml
1g winstrol powder
17ml oil
.2ml BA
2 ml guaiacol ("super solvent")
mix powder and guaiacol first then add oil and BA. __________________
thats just like....your opinion, man.


----------

